# flower dies before it opens?



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

So does anyone know why a submerged crypt flower would melt back before it even has a chance to open up?? My C. Nurii finally flowered for me after a couple years but over the past couple days it seems to have melted right where the flower portion would be, the stem of the flower seems fine. I just have this plant in a small 10gal with lowish light, good soil, and NPK + micro nutrient fertilizing.

Any clue, this is the first time for me, I dont believe I have ever had a crypt flower that I can think of..

Thanks!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Because it is submersed? Flowers only stay alive emersed...


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

I understand that one, but I have seen many grow out the water in nature and in tanks, guess my water level was too high..hmm if it happens once its bound to happen again! Thnx


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You're right about the water level. My C. nurii has sent up a spathe multiple times in my 50's, but never madeit above the water line, so they never did open up.


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

Well I don't know if the water level wasn't the answer, I don't really know what was, maybe nutrients. But either way several weeks after this my C. Nurii Mutated finally broke surface and flowered for me! I was so excited as this was my first crypt to flower so far. It has put off 4 spathes from two different plants, and only two survived. 
Here's a picture of one of them!


----------

